# PASTE!? SOAPING WINE



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

OK this was my first time soaping alcohol. 

The wine was opened 2-3 weeks ago.... but recorked. I set it in an open jar this weekend... 

I measured the wine, diluted slightly with water.... added the measured lye...

no volcano, but it definitely started to burn the sugar and turned orange and formed a PASTE. 

Hmmmm I never read of THAT happening. 

dd & I hemmed & hawed and decided to add 1 more ounce of wine.... still PASTE though a bit less....

decided to just go ahead. 

added fats & oils
stirred
stick blended
added milk
more blending
seemed to all incorporate well.... color lightened nicely... no burn smell (none even when mixing with lye)
added scent

it was light enough we decided to go ahead with our swirl...

poured fine...

smells fabulous frankly. I hated the scent oob... but already smells good...

Soooo anyone else ever had LYE PASTE????


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

It's been forever since i did a wine soap, but I don't think I had a paste just some slight bubbling, but that was back in the day where my frozen wine melted my lye  Hopefully someone else can chime in though. It would be interesting to see


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I've had it when soaping with goat cream rather than milk, but still made a fantastic soap. Just so long as the lye is dissolved it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Caroline... we'll see how it turns out...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

I have had this happen a couple of times, but it was years ago and I can't remember what I was using? I would have to lookback yrs of files... But if I remember right my soap was fine. I think one was I was using mangosteen juice and cream... 
Barb


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing if & how this turns out...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It was some the reason I moved to dissolving my lye into water. With not really taking very much care of my goatmilk that I was going to freeze and soap, the cream would rise, when pouring warm cream that was starting to curd, those cubes, lye simply didn't want to really mix into this when it was frozen. It would leave me with white curds at the bottom of my soaps, that I was continuely picking at to see if they were lye crystals, I spent a lot of time licking my soap  I quit 100% milk soaps because of this and the soap swap reminded me why I will never go back 

When I make my wine soap I dissolve my lye with water 50/50 and use the rest in flat wine, same with beer. I pour my alcohol into flat dishes so that it has more surface area to go flat. Adding it at emulsion it does nothing to my soap. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL I needed the laugh that some one else licks soap. Done a bit of that this winter with the weird weather. 

OK thanks all... sounds like it should be fine.

Vicki, I dissolve my lye in water too... *usually*. But I wanted to still have goats milk in the wine soap. So replaced the water with wine and added the milk as usual later. We do this with coffee with our coffee soap. And I did it in my second batch today when I used tea instead of water. 

We'll see how this turns out because I am really hoping to try two different wine soaps.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Lynn - I think your mixing the milk and wine is probably what caused the problem . . . since wine is quite acidic (like vinegar), when you mix milk and wine, you end up with something similar to cheese, hence the paste!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

That sounds awesome, wine cheese soap....


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

No Caroline... the paste formed from just the lye & wine. I do not add milk until emulsion. By then the paste was gone... never to return. LOL Actually the paste was disappeared when I blended in the fats & oils...

LOL Barbara.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Darn! And I thought surely that was the answer you were looking for!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Soaped it again today and it formed the paste again and cleared again... this time though not quite as thick.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well you know we are all going to have to try it now


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL

Oh and not that I think it matters but this was not a grape wine... it was actually grapefruit wine from a local winery.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Did you add FO or EO or did the wine retain its own fragrance? Dorit


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I want this to be a higher end soap... I used a blend of NG White Grapefruit & Bamboo with a bit of grapefruit eo... smells nice... though more *perfumy* than most of my soaps are. I'll get a picture up. Is is a creamy white with very light pink swirls...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Where's the pic?


----------

